# BBQ/grilled pork chops?



## sherifffruitfly (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi all,

After I get suitably liquored tonite, I'm gonna grill me some pork chops. I'm also gonna make rice and sausage gravy - a heart-attack-on-a-plate if ever there was one.

It's gonna happen, so don't try to talk me out of it - LOL

I can however recognize that if the pork chops are TOO bbq-y, it'll clash with the ez-going nature of the rice n sausage gravy.

So I'm looking for suggestions for bbq-like sauce that will go along well with the sausage gravy. The gravy will be "standard" - sausage, flour, milk, salt, pepper kind of thing.....

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2005)

ummm... can i come over for dinner????


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Feb 22, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> ummm... can i come over for dinner????



LOL - if the following 2 conditions are met:

(1) You're in the Seattle area, and

(2) You have a decent suggestion for a pork chop sauce that doesn't overpower the sausage gravy.


----------



## middie (Feb 22, 2005)

i'm in cleveland... is that close enough to seattle??? lol


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 22, 2005)

If it was me - I would grill the cops without any BBQ sauce. I can't think of any BBQ sauce that wouldn't clash with the sausage gravy.


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Feb 22, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> If it was me - I would grill the cops without any BBQ sauce. I can't think of any BBQ sauce that wouldn't clash with the sausage gravy.



Then mebbe some sort of herb-y rub? I just don't think I wanna look at plain ol pork chops.... Soy sauce mebbe?

lol - I'm reaching, I know...


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Feb 22, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> i'm in cleveland... is that close enough to seattle??? lol



Doh - where were you when I lived in Pittsburgh? LOL


----------



## middie (Feb 22, 2005)

i was in cleveland lmao


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Feb 22, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> i was in cleveland lmao



bah!

lol

 :P


----------



## middie (Feb 22, 2005)

sherifffruitfly said:
			
		

> middie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 22, 2005)

Trust me - I've eaten my fair share of pork chops with rice and gravy ... you don't want to mess around with the chops too much or you'll get competing flavors.

The grilling will add flavor to the chops. If you feel you just must add something else ... a little garlic, onion, cayenne pepper, sage would compliment the sausage in the gravy - not compete with it.


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Feb 22, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> If it was me - I would grill the cops without any BBQ sauce. I can't think of any BBQ sauce that wouldn't clash with the sausage gravy.



Ok - then I'm thinkin of somethin like the following:

blackened seasoning
thyme
evoo

the evoo is just to make the rest be a lil bit pasty... Slather it on and grill, then smother in the sausage gravy.....

Will that suck?


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Feb 22, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Trust me - I've eaten my fair share of pork chops with rice and gravy ... you don't want to mess around with the chops too much or you'll get competing flavors.
> 
> The grilling will add flavor to the chops. If you feel you just must add something else ... a little garlic, onion, cayenne pepper, sage would compliment the sausage in the gravy - not compete with it.



You're prolly right - I just have trouble not adding shit when I'm in the kitchen....

Two ideas:

(1) wrap in bacon (cmon - how can that be bad? lol)

(2) use some dijon mustard somehow (dunno)


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Feb 22, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> sherifffruitfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just realized - there's like a 6-week time difference between Seattle and Cleveland - aren't you sposed to be asleep or something?? lol

(yah, I exaggerate sometimes...)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 22, 2005)

sherifffruitfly said:
			
		

> Ok - then I'm thinkin of somethin like the following:
> 
> blackened seasoning
> thyme
> ...



IMHO - yep, it would suck! But, I'm an old Southern boy and you're messen with a Southen classic dish. Sometimes - less is more (aka- don't mess with it too much).

I would maybe use the "blackened" seasoning as a dry rub - but probably more if I was going to make blackened chops with red beans and rice with gravy. 

You're mixing too many things here. There is no use grilling the chops if your going to smother them in the sausage gravy - the flavor of the grilling will get lost. Thyme and EVOO would be great - if you were going to smother the chops in a tomato sauce.

Grilled chops with a side of rice and gravy is one thing. Chops smothered in gravy served over rice is another. Grilled chops, smoked chops, BBQ (with sauce) chops is another.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2005)

try a dry rub of sea salt, fresh cracked pepper, and garlic and onion powder. i love grilled chops; do 'em all the time. the grilling, then topped with gravy sounds really good!


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone from midwest who knows how to cook pork chops and come up for dinner?


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Feb 22, 2005)

sherifffruitfly said:
			
		

> Anyone from midwest who knows how to cook pork chops and come up for dinner?



d@mmit - i hate it when i go to the bathroom and my drunk friends start havin fun on the internet....

lol


----------



## middie (Feb 22, 2005)

sherifffruitfly said:
			
		

> middie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ironchef (Feb 23, 2005)

Probably too late for this, but make a basting sauce using maple syrup as the base. The baste will give your pork a nice glaze to it, and the sweetness will go with the sausages in the gravy.


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Feb 23, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Probably too late for this, but make a basting sauce using maple syrup as the base. The baste will give your pork a nice glaze to it, and the sweetness will go with the sausages in the gravy.



It's never too late - there's always a next time - lol

that sounds good.....

I *am* the sausage gravy king, I hereby declare... lol - after making it once


----------

